# A. Fernandez Overruns



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

CI is currently running a deal on A Fernandez overruns. Has anyone ever played with these. Im thinking of grabbing a bundle but don't know of what.

Cigars International


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Can't comment on the ones linked, however I have done the MOW seconds and they were fantastic, they were just visually not as nice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like it's a mix of his various brands, MOW, Diesel, etc.

If you could choose which blend, not just the size I'd buy a couple in a heartbeat


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Pale Horse said:


> If you could choose which blend, not just the size I'd buy a couple in a heartbeat


I agree 100%. My problem is I have no idea what will show up. Just too much variability between his blends and I think I will pass.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> Looks like it's a mix of his various brands, MOW, Diesel, etc.
> 
> If you could choose which blend, not just the size I'd buy a couple in a heartbeat


I didn't look into these but normally you can choose a brand by size when they're unbranded. Just see what is offered in which sizes and more often than not that seems to leave one cigar, maybe two then something like wrapper will narrow to an exact match. just something to consider looking into.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah I want to jump on these too, but not knowing what brand...


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Still too many variables for me. I have somewhat limited storage and don't smoke THAT often (though I've increased it to 2-3 per week) so I'd rather know what, exactly, I'm smoking. I'm fine with paying a bit extra for that.

It's still an OK deal, so long as you like all of AJ's blends. Personally, I do not, and I'd rather not have 25 MOW Virtues show up. And call me crazy, but I wasn't even the hugest fan of the Ruination.

Now Diesels, on the other hand... mmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

Had another AJF the other night: The CORE was phenomenal. I don' think I have had one of his that I disliked. 
I think I am going to bite on this one. I am a gambling man.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

WHOA!

Coronas are already sold out. No need to send a question asking if I can make any sort of request about my bundle. Onto the next 'deal'.


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> WHOA!
> 
> Coronas are already sold out. No need to send a question asking if I can make any sort of request about my bundle. Onto the next 'deal'.


 dang


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Mihaipocorschi said:


> dang


Chances are guys thought they were buying "puro authentico's"
but they're probably just his signatures.... or la harencia cubana's


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

whodeeni said:


> Chances are guys thought they were buying "puro authentico's"
> but they're probably just his signatures.... or la harencia cubana's


I suppose you might even end up with Armadas, but by Murphy's law it's doubtful!


----------



## Mihaipocorschi (Oct 29, 2011)

Murphy's law is bullshit. of course the thing you're looking for is in the last place you look. after you find it you stop looking


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i would like to buy these, but the not knowing what you will get is that part that scares me. i happen to like alot of his stuff but have not tried all of his stuff. here is a list of the stuff i know he makes, please add to it if there are some im missing;

Man of War 
Diesel 
5 Vegas AAA
San Lotano


please add more if you know, im trying to see if its worth the gamble, thanks.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I think you're crazy if you think you're getting a box worth of Diesels, Armadas, or Puro Authenticos (2 boxes, in this case) for $20-$30.

You know know, I guess, but this is one of those deals that seems 'too good to be true'. I'm just a fan of knowing what I'm spending my money on, I guess. I'd be upset if I got a bundle of, say, MOW Virtues because I can't stand them.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Man O War
Diesel
5 Vegas AAA
San Lotano
La Herencia Cubana
Morro Castle
Ave Maria
Est 1844s
ITC 10th anniversary
Rocky Patel Fusion
Padilla Habano
Gurkha Park Ave (the only Gurkha I have liked and isn't overpriced)
Graycliff G2 Turbo
and his signature series

I have smoked them all at least once.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Man O War
> Diesel
> 5 Vegas AAA
> San Lotano
> ...


 wow that was quick, thanks david. i would be happy with those top 9 but those last 5 make me worry.


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

Every AJF I've tried I've liked and, in my book, even a like (contrasted with love) is worth $1-$1.60 a stick, so I pulled the trigger! Picked up the Torpedos (on accident, really, since I meant to buy the Churchills) and used the Free/S code SHFREEA. I got 25 of these:



Here's the tag that was under it:

Red Leon
Maduro
5 1/2 X 52
Torpedo
Hand Made in Nicaragua

I'm assuming that's Red Lion. I've never tried it before, but from what I gather it retails for about $6 a stick. Pretty solid if you ask me. at least to my it's-only-$1.60 mind. In any case, I liked them so much I decided to risk it again and ordered the Churchills (like I originally wanted). 

For the record, I'm a fan of the Diesel d.7, and the Man-o-War Ruination. I like this about as much as a Diesel, but not as much as the Ruination.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Izatright said:


> Every AJF I've tried I've liked and, in my book, even a like (contrasted with love) is worth $1-$1.60 a stick, so I pulled the trigger! Picked up the Torpedos (on accident, really, since I meant to buy the Churchills) and used the Free/S code SHFREEA. I got 25 of these:
> 
> I must say, not bad! I honestly have no idea what they are, but I liked them. It's a spicy little maduro, with not an ounce (to my memory) of sweet, but not overpowering or unbalanced. And I don't remember it going bitter at any time either. Pretty solid stick, at least to my it's-only-$1.60 mind. The only markings on the wrapper, besides the schtick about being overruns, was the following:
> 
> ...


 thanks for the post, those do look tasty. i might just end up getting them.


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

jfeva0049 said:


> thanks for the post, those do look tasty. i might just end up getting them.


Keep in mind they're all supposed to be randomly chosen, at least according to the listing. Good luck if you go for it!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Izatright said:


> Keep in mind they're all supposed to be randomly chosen, at least according to the listing. Good luck if you go for it!


I'm intrigued by the deal, but I haven't liked any of his Connie wrapped cigars. With my luck, I'd get 25 Virtues... bleh.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

jswaykos said:


> I'm intrigued by the deal, but I haven't liked any of his Connie wrapped cigars. With my luck, I'd get 25 Virtues... bleh.


joe, if you do happen to pick some up in robusto and happen to get virtues, PM me i would not mind buying them from you. i would not mind having some connies for the golf course.


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2011)

Izatright said:


> ...and used the Free/S code SHFREEA.


Where on CI did you enter the Free shipping code? If I can get free s&h, I'm gonna get a bundle of robusto's.


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

Mista said:


> Where on CI did you enter the Free shipping code? If I can get free s&h, I'm gonna get a bundle of robusto's.


Last time I used it was a few days ago. Basically, you just add it to the end of the address, separating the code from the .com with a backslash. www.cigarsinternational.com/SHFREEA

Updates: Tested it today and it still works. Happy shopping!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Mista said:


> Where on CI did you enter the Free shipping code? If I can get free s&h, I'm gonna get a bundle of robusto's.


You put it at the end of the URL


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2011)

Mista said:


> Where on CI did you enter the Free shipping code? If I can get free s&h, I'm gonna get a bundle of robusto's.


Never mind. I did a live support chat session with a CI rep. You have to use the CI webaddress in this format - cigarsintl.com/shfreea


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> You put it at the end of the URL


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Everyone, I ordered the robusto's. A 5 1/2 x 50 Box Pressed Nicaraguan Maduro showed up to my door this mourning. I was just wondering if anyone can identify the stick. I haven't tried any of them yet, was thinking I would let them rest for a while. Sorry for the picture quality was taken by a cell phone because I don't have a camera at the moment. Thanks in advanced. I cannot post a picture but I uploaded it to imgur it is imgur . com /7LO09
No spaces


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone asked me to comment in here, let me make it clear, I've never had one, so all this is just speculation:

 Even if all the talk is true (which is like asking for the Colts to beat the Patriots this weekend), if you do get something you like, it's going to be difficult for you to actually get another bundle. It doesn't even matter if you correctly identify the cigar (assuming that these are overruns/seconds and not what I imagine they are, see below) because they are only sold in the spin the wheel fashion.
 It's a $1ish cigar. If you think you are getting San Lotano Ovals that just got lost at the factory, think again. If these are overruns/seconds, these are cigars that probably couldn't run more than $4 to begin with. I say this because, there's a threshold where CI no longer spends time screwing around with trying to repackage, rebrand, etc. these cigars. If these were Man O War Ruinations, they would spend the time to sort them, but if these are a collection of cigars they sell at $2-$3 - take the bands off, stick them in plain bundles (cuts down on packaging, which in the sub $3 cigar world makes up a large part of the cost oftentimes) and get rid of them. 
 The difference between these, the random garbage in the Thompson catalog for the same pricepoint, random Famous brand and the other $1 cigars is LUCK.
 So what are these? I'm not going to get in the discussion of "seconds" per say, but just know, the people that make these cigars are quite skilled, even the ones making $1 cigars. Furthermore, this is not a union job out of The Sopranos. If you turn in poor work, you won't be paid, etc. As such, people don't make many mistakes, they sure as hell don't make enough mistakes to justify 150 different brands of "seconds" that are always in stock. I get the feeling that these might actually be seconds, albeit seconds of seconds and what not, but the way CI is doing this promotion would seem to indicate this.
 In much the same regard most of the people read the Gurkha marketing literature, try to apply this to CI, particularly in the coming future. CI is going to be focused on housebrands, bundle cigars and what not in the coming future. There's another debate that can be had about whether this is a good thing or not, but that's the reality. Remember, this is selling cigars, not the contest for the Mother Teresa award - _it's not a matter of whether you're slinging bullshit, it's a question of how much today_.


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

So far I'm happy. My first batch were marked (Red Leon) and are exactly 5.5 x 52 torpedos, which matches the Red Lion brand exactly. The flavor descriptions seem to line up too. If so, these run from $4 to $6.50 online.

Unfortunately, my second batch came today marked only as:
27/5/11
058 A

They're the Churchill size. I think they're 54 x 7, dark / maduro, tightly packed, a little spring but not much. I'm going to try one today and see what I think. The first one I pulled out and examined also happened to be the first of these overruns that had any sort of flaw. It feels and looks well wrapped, except it has a light patch that runs through the wrapping leaf at intervals.


BLUNT, I looked at your picture but couldn't tell! Sorry.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Someone asked me to comment in here, let me make it clear, I've never had one, so all this is just speculation:
> 
> Even if all the talk is true (which is like asking for the Colts to beat the Patriots this weekend), if you do get something you like, it's going to be difficult for you to actually get another bundle. It doesn't even matter if you correctly identify the cigar (assuming that these are overruns/seconds and not what I imagine they are, see below) because they are only sold in the spin the wheel fashion.
> It's a $1ish cigar. If you think you are getting San Lotano Ovals that just got lost at the factory, think again. If these are overruns/seconds, these are cigars that probably couldn't run more than $4 to begin with. I say this because, there's a threshold where CI no longer spends time screwing around with trying to repackage, rebrand, etc. these cigars. If these were Man O War Ruinations, they would spend the time to sort them, but if these are a collection of cigars they sell at $2-$3 - take the bands off, stick them in plain bundles (cuts down on packaging, which in the sub $3 cigar world makes up a large part of the cost oftentimes) and get rid of them.
> ...


I agree with this line of thinking - they're not giving away Ruinations, Puro Authenticos, or Armadas for a buck. If they DID have seconds of those, they'd be marked and advertised as such and sold for a higher price. But then again, selling 'seconds' of high dollar smokes would be bad for business, I'd think. Why pay more when you can pay less?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for the great info guys, i think im gonna hold off on these and maybe just pick up some of the 1844's instead, pretty much the same price and i hear good things about those.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Blunt said:


> Hey Everyone, I ordered the robusto's. A 5 1/2 x 50 Box Pressed Nicaraguan Maduro showed up to my door this mourning. I was just wondering if anyone can identify the stick. I haven't tried any of them yet, was thinking I would let them rest for a while. Sorry for the picture quality was taken by a cell phone because I don't have a camera at the moment. Thanks in advanced. I cannot post a picture but I uploaded it to imgur it is imgur . com /7LO09
> No spaces


These look like Est 1844's to me


----------



## Blunt (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. This is a great forum full of helpful and information filled people. Thanks again


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

rhetorik said:


> These look like Est 1844's to me


i am pretty sure that 1844's are not boxed pressed in any way.


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

My 2 bundles were waiting for me when I got from vacation. The robusto was marked Triple A mad 5x56. The toro was 30/5/11 061 and they are box pressed with a very easy draw.


----------



## jtmeek81 (Dec 30, 2010)

That sounds like the LHC Core? If so nice score. :shocked:


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone jump on the cigar.com overruns? Hurry - AJ Fernandez Cigars Only $1.36 Each - Cigar.com

I remember there being a debate over whether there were Diesels or (at least) Man'o'Wars included in these overrun bundles. Some insisted it couldn't POSSIBLY be true, and perish the thought! This time cigar.com does away with the debate:



> And although we can't say for sure, these blends are some of his top-notch stuff *cough* Diesel *cough* Man O' War&#8230;.


In any case, I picked up some torpedoes. They only had three sizes, and one of them is sold out. They're $45 to $50 for a mazo of 25, and apparently--unlike the previous overruns--these ones are not evenly matched sets:



> "Instead, they'll come in neat little bundles and will be a slightly mixed batch."


Originally all of them were $34 plus $6 shipping, but that sale is over. I would have posted sooner but I assumed someone else had already done so. I'll post pics when I get them, IF the mazos are still available for purchase.


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

Today I got a package in the mail, all one size (salomon), the wrapping marked 7 1/8 X 58 Maduro. I THINK this is the La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomon. They only retail for around $3-4, but they appear to have decent marks. Never tried these before. Hope they're good.


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I received a 4x50 maduro torpedo...too small for diesel,,,any ideas?

I've had Morro Castle, but the wrapper was not like this one


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well after a bit more reading, I think my bundle was 1844 4.5 x 50..I've smoked 2 tonight and they are pretty good and strong...I'm going with 1844 (had em and liked em)


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

Tried my La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte Salomons. It's got a good draw, and a decent maduro flavor, but not something I'd brag about. I think I prefer the Red Lions I got in the previous blind AJF buy. Still, good EDC.


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's not an 1844,,,mine is box pressed. I'm at a loss and have exhausted all known resources...
This is a photo...any ideas 4 x 50....maduro but not super dark (maybe it's not a maduro?)


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm thinking it's a San Miguel belicoso...the box press fits; the wrapper seems a bit dark though, but that could be the pix on the site as well.


----------



## kayfabe58 (Apr 16, 2011)

:tinfoil3::tinfoil3::tinfoil3::tinfoil3:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Just cruising through, and thought I'd bump this thread. Just ordered some toros (ooh, the excitement of not knowing!), and have a more complete list of A.J. Fernandez-manufactured products:

5 Vegas AAA
A. Fernandez Signature Series
Ave Maria
Diesel
Diesel Unlimited
Emilio AF-1
Emilio AF-2
Est. 1844 Anejado
Graycliff G2 Turbo
Gurkha Park Avenue
La Herencia Cubana
La Herencia Cubana Core
La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte
ITC 10th Anniversary
ITC Signature Summer Blend 2008
La Cuna Bin No 85
Man O' War
Man O' War Armada
Man O' War Puro Authentico
Man O' War Ruination
Man O' War Virtue
Morro Castle
Rocky Patel Fusion
Padilla Habano
San Lotano
San Lotano Oval
San Miguel
Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Got my mazo of toros in today. These seem awfully small for a toro, each coming in at what appears to be 5.5" x 48.










The sticker on the bottom of the bundle reads:

28 (or 2B?)
14/12/10 (which I take to be a roll date of Dec. 14 2010)

The wrapper color/type alone counts most of the AJ blends out, but I've given up trying to figure out precisely what these are. I'll let them rest a week and then start the hunt again, with a bit more knowledge to go on.


----------



## olgriff1977 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got my bundle of torpedos today. They're marked 'Maduro 6x52' on the bottom... Any ideas?


----------



## Izatright (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought five of these 2nds over the last several months. Two were great (one of them was marked Red LEON, which is discontinued), one was moderate, and the last two were absolutely horrible. The last two were toros and came from cigarbid. One of the two was so damaged (and bad tasting) I complained and let them do an exchange. I only hope the next batch taste better and isn't damaged. (Just to clarify, they really were badly damaged, with busted caps and peeling wrappers. I'm not implying I did anything to them because of their bad taste to expedite an exchange).


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

These are available again, and they're even up for the 1-day deal on CI. Anybody who's ordered these in the past care to weigh in on whether these are worth the risk (unknown size, unknown brand, unknown wrapper, all one type)? I've always wanted to try something from AJ on the cheap, but I'm just not sure if all of those unknowns add up to getting a good idea of him as a blender. Thanks.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I purchased a mazo of what they called toro (5.5" x 48?) back when they first came out. There have been a few really good sticks in the bunch, but most have a slightly off flavor I cannot quite place. Not like the AJ we know and love, anyway. I wouldn't buy these again, as the good ones don't seem to outnumber the so-so ones.

When I want cheap AJ I go for the Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet robustos or La Herencia Cubana Oscuro Fuerte off cbid.

But to each his own.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Terry! I appreciate the follow up. Either, based upon the response (or lack there of), it seems that these aren't so popular. Or, people aren't speaking up, while they purchase all they can, before the word gets out :biggrin:

Maybe I would be better off with the Half-McWizard with a twist sampler they have on CI? From what I've read, they're all AJ blends (albeit for somebody else, and towards the bottom end)?


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

If you want to try AJ on the cheap, here's what I did. CI clown car sampler. 12 AJ coronas for just over 30 bucks. I just ordered another one to take on vacation. I especially love the 1844 barber pole which it seems you can't get other than in the sampler.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I purchased a bundle of boxed pressed coronas on Monday for $30. I had an advantage though, I was at the CI Superstore so I could see what I was getting before buying. The guys working at the store claimed they thought they were either Ruinations (doubtful) or COREs, my guess is CORE. Smoked my first one this afternoon 


Burn was great as you can see and while it was a little rough around the edges it was well worth the $1.50 I paid for it. Considering it was basically ROTT (ROOTC, right out of the car) in my case it was far better than I expected. I think my typical 3 to 6 month rest will make these excellent little smokes and a steal at the price I got them for. That being said, would I buy these sight unseen online....I don't know. I was willing to take the chance when I could see what I was buying before I bought it, but I'm not sure I'd take that chance when I couldn't see what I was getting. Fortunately my job will put me within an hour and 15 minute drive of the CI store numerous times the rest of this year so I'll probably pick up another bundle or 2.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I purchased a bundle of boxed pressed coronas on Monday for $30. I had an advantage though, I was at the CI Superstore so I could see what I was getting before buying. The guys working at the store claimed they thought they were either Ruinations (doubtful) or COREs, my guess is CORE. Smoked my first one this afternoon
> 
> Burn was great as you can see and while it was a little rough around the edges it was well worth the $1.50 I paid for it. Considering it was basically ROTT (ROOTC, right out of the car) in my case it was far better than I expected. I think my typical 3 to 6 month rest will make these excellent little smokes and a steal at the price I got them for. That being said, would I buy these sight unseen online....I don't know. I was willing to take the chance when I could see what I was buying before I bought it, but I'm not sure I'd take that chance when I couldn't see what I was getting. Fortunately my job will put me within an hour and 15 minute drive of the CI store numerous times the rest of this year so I'll probably pick up another bundle or 2.


I envy those of you who live near the outlets that have seconds bundles that you can see before buying them. Some bundles might obviously be a certain cigar based on what size it is, where it came from, the wrapper, ect...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pickup, Dan. If those are CORE, they should be good. And at that price, that's really quite a nice purchase. Keep us posted if you get more, and as you smoke more, please.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I will definitely do that Terry. The rest are going down for a 3 month rest at least, so I won't have another report for awhile, but I'll let you know when I smoke another.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I ordered the petite coronas for $19. I will admit that it may have been in poor judgement, but I think that no matter what blend they are, for less than $1 a smoke, I can enjoy them. I mean... it's $1... the absolute worse thing that can happen is that they're a nic kick in the nuts, then, knowing you guys here, I could bomb them to others and they would love them


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I got 2 bundles one came as a maduro other was light shade the maduro was/is awesome the light shade is OK I will pick up more next time they are a buck a stick


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Danfish, were those slightly box pressed?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

They're a fairly sharp box press.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Quietville said:


> I ordered the petite coronas for $19. I will admit that it may have been in poor judgement, but I think that no matter what blend they are, for less than $1 a smoke, I can enjoy them. I mean... it's $1... the absolute worse thing that can happen is that they're a nic kick in the nuts, then, knowing you guys here, I could bomb them to others and they would love them


I just did the same, actually. This thread comes up when you search for them, haha! I had a VISA gift card from some rewards points for $25, so I figured they were basically "free." At $0 per cigar, I'll take a shot.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Quietville said:


> I ordered the petite coronas for $19. I will admit that it may have been in poor judgement, but I think that no matter what blend they are, for less than $1 a smoke, I can enjoy them. I mean... it's $1... *the absolute worse thing that can happen is that they're a nic kick in the nuts*, then, knowing you guys here, I could bomb them to others and they would love them


So, Brandon - how did these turn out? In other words, how are your nuts feeling these days?

:biggrin:


----------



## Irish Cannon (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought a bundle each of the Petite Corona and Corona sizes. I haven't tried the Corona yet, but I tried a Petite ROTT and it was quite good. After some rest, I think they'll be exceptional. For the price, they can't be beat.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry Terry, didn't see your post until now. The PC is evolving into a decent smoke. ROTT it was not good. There's a lot of variety in the construction of each cigar. I've had one that was almost all short filler and I was getting little chunks of tobacco in my mouth, and I've had one that was almost all long filler. The weird part is that the taste and overall experience is surprisingly consistent. They have a sweet almost raisin/walnut flavor and that's all you get from them. It doesn't change at all. I've had 4 so far. Each time they get better. My only complaint is that they said they were PCs but these things are tiny. 3 7/8" x 38. I thought PCs were like 4 or 5 inches by 42 RG?

Basically my nuts are fine.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha - thanks, Brandon. I think Danfish has gotten the best deal, as he was able to get a visual prior to purchasing. His do look exactly like the La Herencia Cubana CORE coronas I got as part of the Clown Car Sampler. Size, wrapper color and texture, as well as the bone white ash, look spot on. Nice.


----------



## Rocketeer (May 22, 2011)

A few weeks ago I got a bundle of these with one of those little white stickers on the bottom with a handwritten date on it. Below the date was the word "core". I don't know for sure that they were LHC Cores, but they really were good, and now they're all gone. I'll bite again.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate to give my super secret methods, but if you like core point your interwebz browzer over to cigarbid on occasion and you may just be more than satisfied with a full-box of 20 price you can manage. No names but I know a guy that lives in my house who scored a box of robos for 70 bucks. No names tho! Granted I haven't checked cbid in a few months but last time I looked they were still going fairly low.


----------



## sacmore21 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll bump this back up to see if there are any more responses regarding whether this is a good deal or not, since the deal is back! I didn't bite last time. Is this the time to do so? Let me know :ask:


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

sacmore21 said:


> I'll bump this back up to see if there are any more responses regarding whether this is a good deal or not, since the deal is back! I didn't bite last time. Is this the time to do so? Let me know :ask:


WHen I see "overruns" I always think it's a gamble somewhat. With AJ Fernandez portfolio I think it is less of gamble as he just (imho) has mostly good stuff. Then if you throw in the $25.00 price tag that's pretty attractive. I bought a bundle once for $30 from the bid and they were good, Ave Maria's they were not but at about 1.25 a stick they were pretty good.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

sacmore21 said:


> I'll bump this back up to see if there are any more responses regarding whether this is a good deal or not, since the deal is back! I didn't bite last time. Is this the time to do so? Let me know :ask:


Hard to say since there's no way of telling what you'll get. I got the Petite Coronas a while back, but they don't match up with anything put out by AJF. They're OK, better than what you'd expect for the price, but nothing I'd pay more than $2 or so for. I would eventually order the petite coronas again if I could be assured I'd get the same thing.

You'll always take your chances with stuff like these, but the odds of you finding anything decent at sale price of the AJF overruns are slim.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that this thread has been given new life, I figure I will admit to getting a bundle of coronas last year about this time.

I like most any AJ's I have smoked and have a favorite, the MoW Ruinations. The coronas are not MoW but now at a year's rest, they are one of the best under two buck smokes. I have only smoked two, one ROTT which was a bit harsh starting out and one with a year on it.

These will probably be my go to smoke for walking the dog, at least once a week. At a year, absolutely no harshness, slightly less than full bodied, creamy with a decent nic hit. Pepper and cedar are present along with some coffee making a show. The spice disappears after the first third and this is a solid medium cigar with no surprises.

What more could you ask for from a buck and a half smoke!!!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

They advertise AJF Overruns as true overruns and not seconds, so I gave them a try and ordered some Toros. I received a bundle of 50x 6.125 full bodied sticks with what appeared to me to be Habano wrappers. The flavour was excellent. The construction was not. Most had problems such as uneven bunching, poor draw, wrappers that split half way through the smoke, canoeing , large veins, etc. It seems to me that those sticks with problems were selected to be overruns. These were definitely not the worse $2.25 cigars I have smoked, but if you think you are going to get an $8.00 cigar for $2.25, you will be disappointed. If you don't mind fighting the burn as you smoke, buy some. The tobacco is great.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

From my early experiment on these I've noticed they get better with time


----------

